# [HELP] How do I connect to WiFi in Gentoo?

## GazaIan

I installed Gentoo on my Galaxy Tab 10.1 (because, you know.... Android got less interesting on a tablet, so I left it to the phones). It booted up all nice and all but since gentoo is all Linux Shell and no GUI, I'm back in noob phase  :Sad:  how do I connect to a network? The network I want to is secured with a 128-bit passkey, and the network name is B1KD7 (just so you know :p).

Now before you answer, keep this in mind; the tablet connects to WiFi using eth0, not wlan0. Just an Android tablet side effect with WiFi, a lot of times WiFi won't work if it is not set eth0.

----------

## 6thgenA34

I don't have access to my linux system right now so I can't be certain that this will work. But how you said iwconfig might not like eth0

 *Quote:*   

> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
> 
> sudo iwconfig eth0 essid B1KD7 key XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX 
> 
> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
> ...

 

Top command will work for wep encryption. If you have wpa/wpa you can use wpa_supplicant_cli

Have you tried to make an alias for eth0 to wlan0?

Add to udev rules

 *Quote:*   

> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTRS{address}=="mac addr", NAME="wlan0"

 

or 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ip link set eth0 name wlan0
> 
> 

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GazaIan,

Lets not get too hung up on the interface name.

The command 

```
ifconfig -a
```

will list all the interfaces known to the kernel.

If you only have sit0 and lo, your interface isn't known to the kernel and this the first problem to fix.

We need the output of lspci, or at least, the line that describes your wireless interface, so we can see what you need to do to your kernel.

Unless you have already installed pciutils, you need to boot with the live media again.

----------

